# need a fight name



## stuie

as ive decided to get in the ring, many of my fellow training partners said i need to get myself a fight name.
i have a spider tattoo on my wrist n a flame on my leg. 
any names u could cum up with would b a great help
cheers.


----------



## Tez3

I think it's more usual to let others chose a name for you! thats what we do, it can come across as a bit pretentious to call yourself 'killer' etc! It usually happens after your first fight when people have noticed something specific about your fighting style (hopefully good!)


----------



## stuie

thanks man,  i rekon thats wat ill do dont know if itll b a good one cos the bigger boys like picken on me, probly doesnt help i **** ster them  but i figure thats the only way to get better quicker is let the big guns sort ya out


----------



## Bruno@MT

stuie said:


> thanks man,  i rekon thats wat ill do dont know if itll b a good one cos the bigger boys like picken on me, probly doesnt help i **** ster them  but i figure thats the only way to get better quicker is let the big guns sort ya out



Something like 'roadkill'


----------



## mook jong man

How about 

Stuie " The Psychopath "
Stuie " The Slammer "
Stuie " The Sultan of Speed "
Stuie " The Spider Man "
Stuie " The Striker "

and if you get knocked out a lot 
Stuie " The Sleeping Beauty "


----------



## ap Oweyn

Ugh.  You've got your work cut out for you with the name "Stuart."

Sincerely,

...

Stuart


----------



## Bruno@MT

Stuart Little?

Disco Stu?


----------



## mook jong man

"Studly Stu" The Stupendous Sorcerer of Sexyness.   :ladysman:


----------



## ratman

Stuie "The Stalker"


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Tong Po


----------



## ratman

Or Stuie "The Stripper"... your signature move could be pulling down your opponents shorts as a diversion before you knock him out????


----------



## CoryKS

"Slapchop Stuie and the Spider Tatooie"

/I'm horrible at this


----------



## Bill Mattocks

CoryKS said:


> "Slapchop Stuie and the Spider Tatooie"
> 
> /I'm horrible at this



No I actually thought that was awesome.  +1 for the _"Calvin and Hobbes"_ reference.


----------



## chrispillertkd

How about Stuie "Griffin"?

Heh.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## ap Oweyn

Kung Stu


----------



## Omar B

Well since you have a tattoo of flames on your leg, you could be "The Flamer."  Or maybe you could go with "Clown Baby" because anytime a dude named Clown Baby wins a fight, it'll make news.


----------



## Touch Of Death

The girl next to me suggested *BEEF STU*.
Sean

PS. All I could come up with is *Stammering Stu The HA-HA-HAMMER!*
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death

... or how about Stuie Kablewie.
Sean


----------



## ap Oweyn

Man, how could it have taken this long to suggest "Stuie Thai"?!


----------



## Rob2109

Saluay Stuie - Thai word for Gracefull
Santichai Stewie - Peaceful victory
Se-tep Stewie - King of the Gods
Seu-uh Stewie - Tiger
Sinart Stewie - Crossbow
Sing-dtoh Stewie - Lion
Sohn Stewie - Mischievous
Songkram Stewie - War
Thong Kwoow Stewie - Flame of the Forest
Thong Lang Stewie - Tigers Claw

The list is endless haha, hope this helped.


----------



## Hand Sword

Unfortunately you can't be given a name, it gets earned through deeds, personality, etc...


----------



## Vulcan

Beef Stu was brilliant.


"Flaming Spider" does not sound...er....very masculine. I go with the rest of the poster in saying let someone else decide for you. In the mean time, it's not how cool your name is, but how good you are in the ring that matters.

So keep training and don't sweat it. It will come in time.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Rob2109 said:


> Saluay Stuie - Thai word for Gracefull
> Santichai Stewie - Peaceful victory
> Se-tep Stewie - King of the Gods
> Seu-uh Stewie - Tiger
> Sinart Stewie - Crossbow
> Sing-dtoh Stewie - Lion
> Sohn Stewie - Mischievous
> Songkram Stewie - War
> Thong Kwoow Stewie - Flame of the Forest
> Thong Lang Stewie - Tigers Claw
> 
> The list is endless haha, hope this helped.


Stuie Baba Bobo = Crazy Stuie
Sean


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Omar B said:


> Well since you have a tattoo of flames on your leg, you could be "The Flamer." Or maybe you could go with "Clown Baby" because anytime a dude named Clown Baby wins a fight, it'll make news.


 
Finally, a Sunny in Philedelphia reference.
Awesome.

AoG


----------



## ArmorOfGod

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names/ozbooks.htm

Anything from that list.

AoG


----------



## Touch Of Death

Omar B said:


> Well since you have a tattoo of flames on your leg, you could be "The Flamer." Or maybe you could go with "Clown Baby" because anytime a dude named Clown Baby wins a fight, it'll make news.


 Some how I doubt he will choose "The Flamer" as a fight name. LOL
Sean


----------



## ArmorOfGod

My vote is for Beef Stu that came up earlier.

AoG


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Vulcan said:


> "Flaming Spider" does not sound...er....very masculine.



No, but 'Barking Spider' is good.  I've stepped on a few barking spiders in my day.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Bill Mattocks said:


> No, but 'Barking Spider' is good. I've stepped on a few barking spiders in my day.


Them things are all over in this area.
Sean


----------



## Julian Figiel

Snake


----------



## Whitebelt

Mr Indecisive


----------



## jungerkrieger

yo you dnt want some random ppl off the internet giving u a fight name if i were u i would tell my teacher to give me one that way it actually means something


----------



## Touch Of Death

jungerkrieger said:


> yo you dnt want some random ppl off the internet giving u a fight name if i were u i would tell my teacher to give me one that way it actually means something


 Thats an option but maybe he is expected to find a name that he feels suits him.
Sean


----------



## CanadianCommando

Touch Of Death said:


> Thats an option but maybe he is expected to find a name that he feels suits him.
> Sean


 
What if his instructor doesn't really like him. I wouldn't want to be given a nickname like "Douchebag Chris", even if I deserve it. (Not saying I do, of course


----------



## Muay Thai Hackney

I say keep it simple with something like 'The Torturer' or some ****. Think about your fighting style and how a nickname would compliment that. Are you one of those Muay Thai fighters that like to standing and punish or do you go for the knockout?


----------



## maft

Try to think who you wanted to be when you were a kid. Use same imagination and drive and multiply it, that should get you name you always wanted.

maft


----------



## Bill Mattocks

maft said:


> Try to think who you wanted to be when you were a kid. Use same imagination and drive and multiply it, that should get you name you always wanted.
> 
> maft



So for me, Longer Donger Platinum.  Yeah, that's got a nice ring to it.


----------



## CoryKS

maft said:


> Try to think who you wanted to be when you were a kid. Use same imagination and drive and multiply it, that should get you name you always wanted.
> 
> maft


 
Astronaut Knievel Superman?


----------



## Expat MT

How about a Thai pseudo name. Wouldn't that be unique, cool and add a little mystery to it. Since you got a spider and a flame,  these translated to:

spider = mang moom   flame = fai 
fai mang moom 
or
spiderman - ai mang moom
or 
flame = fai    naroke = hell
fire from hell = fai naroke

Good luck!


----------

